# Dusgusting!!!! Blood on my seats



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Go back to their house and make them bleed for real


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

That is literally a biohazard. We take bloodborne pathogen training at work. We're not supposed to touch or do anything with an item stained like that.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Driving for Lyft and Uber is BLOODY, RISKY BUSINESS.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


menstruation is a part of human reality. it ain't new.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> menstruation is a part of human reality. it ain't new.


And in ancient times, in certain cultures, women used to be relegated to a tent or shack separated from the main living area to contain the mess. The least these pax could do is use their products properly and wear appropriate clothing.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


How much was the payout?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> How much was the payout?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks good. Did you use OxyClean?


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Looks good. Did you use OxyClean?


I'm having it professionally cleaned.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm
> having it professionally cleaned.


Not making money having somebody else do it.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Not making money having somebody else do it.


What


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> What


Yes, you can do it cheaper if you watch youtube.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Good job on getting the cleaning fee. At first glance it looks like ketchup. However, when looking at the entire seat, there is no question about the cause....end of story....Period.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Boy you really earn that $0.36 a mile for that one didn't you.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Bloody hell!!!!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

What I only got 40$ for blood!!!



GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Hydrogen peroxide should take that out


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dirty deeds done in back seats......


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Cloth seats?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

“Hello, I will be your Uber driver. May I offer you some water, mints, sanitary napkin?”


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> Cloth seats?


Clot seats??


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Totally disgusting! Glad you got the cleaning fee.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the post. I’m going to start carrying tampons in the glove box.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> I'm having it professionally cleaned.


why bother, Uberring WILL destroy your car


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Hydrogen peroxide should take that out


Can of red spray paint. Spray the whole back seat. $150 for 5 minutes of work, not bad!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


I'm pretty sure it was an accident.It's nature


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm going to start carrying tampons in the glove box.


Looks like she needed a pad and a pon


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Looks like she needed a pad and a pon


That much blood? About now she probably needs a blood transfusion.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Tweet the photo to Dara..ask him how much per mile would he charge to put a filthy pig like this in HIS car? Make sure you also include NBC, CNBC, BLOOMBERG and Reuters in on it.

Update: This will play well after today’s MIT Uber Driver hourly wages research report.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an accident.It's nature


Yeah, well..... you can let the pax do her nature calls in your seat then.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> That much blood? About now she probably needs a blood transfusion.


You can see where her thighs were bloody on the seat too


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> You can see where her thighs were bloody on the seat too


Bloody right you are. I haven't seen that much blood since my days on a battle field.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Why, why, why, do I always look at these pics immediately after chowing down on a Wendy's Double Stack ?......Really not feeling good at the moment



GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


"Sunday Bloody Sunday!!!!"



GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Do not let Rakos see that pic. Trust me, just don't!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That is literally a biohazard. We take bloodborne pathogen training at work. We're not supposed to touch or do anything with an item stained like that.


Haha just like the sexual harassment trainings employers make their employees take, they're usually a bit on the extreme side of what you can and can't do. 
It's all CYA for them.



1.5xorbust said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm going to start carrying tampons in the glove box.


You didn't get some in your initial packet with the trade dress?



luvgurl22 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an accident.It's nature


Hi! Have we met?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hi! Have we met?


I think I met her once....... by accident.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hopefully no stained seats.....need to get the seats cleaned by professional and get a scotch guard treatment


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Hopefully no stained seats.....need to get the seats cleaned by professional and get a scotch guard treatment


The guy needs seat covers,He has Cloth Seats..................jmo


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Did you taste it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> Did you taste it?


Do you envision it?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you envision it?


Ya' know how they say "you cant get blood outta' of stone", well you can certainly get it outta' of an Uber pax!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ya' know how they say "you cant get blood outta' of stone", well you can certainly get it outta' of an Uber pax!


And out of an Uber vehicle


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ya' know how they say "you cant get blood outta' of stone", well you can certainly get it outta' of an Uber pax!





Cableguynoe said:


> And out of an Uber vehicle


More so from a pax, but not so easily from a seat.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats


Was she hot? You mean nobody here's a member of the Red Wings Club?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Was she hot? You mean nobody here's a member of the Red Wings Club?


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Blood in, blood out


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Us female drivers get period blood every month, no big deal


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Us female drivers get period blood every month, no big deal


Uh, huh.... no big deal at all, BUT KEEP IT IN YOUR OWN SEAT!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uh, huh.... no big deal at all, BUT KEEP IT IN YOUR OWN SEAT!


Maybe she left it in lieu of a tip?

I'd like to pretend these kinds of jokes are beneath me but they're right up my.. alley


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Earning _Red Wings_ has gone to a new level.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Good job on getting the cleaning fee. At first glance it looks like ketchup. However, when looking at the entire seat, there is no question about the cause....end of story....Period.


"end of story....Period."
I hope there was no pun intended .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anybody see the irony here? We'd all like to see a big red splotch on the map of our city.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Does anybody see the irony here? We'd all like to see a big red splotch on the map of our city.


Looks like the only surge was in the back seat.


----------



## boulder_lady (Jan 14, 2018)

I thought we were not supposed to accept POOL rides...?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

That's a narrow 3.2x trickling over to a weak but wider 1.8x into an even weaker 1.2x - just sayin'.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Do a Lyft ride and hustle them for the cleaning fee too


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope you saved a sample for DNA purposes in case she contests the cleaning fee.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope you saved a sample for DNA purposes in case she contests the cleaning fee.


Probably some DNA he can scrape from his fingernails, some leftovers from all the scrubbing he had to do.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


You should have CSI Miami analyze it. You could probably get a DNA profile and identify the pepetrator!



UberCheese said:


> menstruation is a part of human reality. it ain't new.


Why would someone not wear panties or undergarments? That makes no sense!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why would someone not wear panties or undergarments? That makes no sense!


What? Ruin a nice pair of panties, when you can just wipe yourself off on an Uber seat??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> What? Ruin a nice pair of panties, when you can just wipe yourself off on an Uber seat??


You guys are TERRIBLE! Right, but terrible...


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

What a bunch of misogynistic ****s. Guys could learn a lot if that shit happened to them every month. Idiots.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

RedANT said:


> What a bunch of misogynistic &%[email protected]!*s. Guys could learn a lot if that shit happened to them every month. Idiots.


There are other substances that come out of our genitals, but do they belong in a stranger's car???


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> There are other substances that come out of our genitals, but do they belong in a stranger's car???


that's the problem with guys, you equate ****ing menstruation with getting off sexually. No, it's NOT the same. The girl should have taken precautions and should pay for cleaning, but there are no excuses for some of the comments made here.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

RedANT said:


> that's the problem with guys, you equate &%[email protected]!*ing menstruation with getting off sexually. No, it's NOT the same.


No, nobody has equated menstruation with ejaculation- that is in _your_ head. A nasty substance is a nasty substance, and should not be smeared in a driver's car under ANY circumstance.

End of discussion.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Lol, a passenger leaving blood in my seat happened to me once. I just took a were wipe and cleaned it (Leather seats ftw). The person probably didn't even realize they did it. As a female its not such a big deal but people really need to pay attention to their pads and tampons



1.5xorbust said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm going to start carrying tampons in the glove box.


 I seriously hope that's a joke otherwise I'd have to ask if you have any idea how those works. Taking a tampon out can be the messiest part


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Lol, a passenger leaving blood in my seat happened to me once. I just took a were wipe and cleaned it (Leather seats ftw). The person probably didn't even realize they did it. As a female its not such a big deal but people really need to pay attention to their pads and tampons
> 
> I seriously hope that's a joke otherwise I'd have to ask if you have any idea how those works. Taking a tampon out can be the messiest part


It is seriously a joke.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> It is seriously a joke.


Sorry, had to ask. There are literally adult men who don't realize that women have a separate hole for urination. My faith in the intelligence of people is practically gone at this point.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've experienced this kind of mess.

Blood, barf, urine, poo, rotten crotch ooze, highly chlorinated pool water, nasty body odor sweat, booger sugar smears, and even a freshly dead bird (I think it arrived stuck to the side of a shoe -- blood, guts, and bird poo smashed and smeared into the carpet).

It's not fun to clean up. It's not always cheap, either. I've cleaned up a lot myself, but I've had to pay for professionals a few times. Blood is a hazardous material. A friend of mine cleans up blood and guts from crime scenes (or when people die and start to rot before anyone finds them). His crew wears Hazmat suits, and charge thousands of dollars for cleanup. He told me a car interior can run as high as $3,500 (i.e., if someone was shot or stabbed), but the upshot is that insurance may pay for this.

When someone bleeds on my seats, I'll take the fee, and put on some gloves to see if I can get it out myself. Then take a day off to let everything dry and air out.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Sorry, had to ask. There are literally adult men who don't realize that women have a separate hole for urination. My faith in the intelligence of people is practically gone at this point.


Yeah adult used to imply maturity but these days it only means 18 or older.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm getting ready to vomit.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

RedANT said:


> What a bunch of misogynistic &%[email protected]!*s. Guys could learn a lot if that shit happened to them every month. Idiots.


You're right, it does come every month, unless you are prego or meno, so she should of been totally prepared. Instead she got charged for about 25 packs of pads. I'm sure she is never going to let it happen again, now she's known at Uber as a spiller. Imagine how that dispute came thru, "I didn't make a mess in his car", Uber: Please see attached photo. Rider: uhhhhhhhhhh.
Even more Funny that REDant is trying to protect her.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Uber Steve LV said:


> Even more Funny that REDant is trying to protect her.


What part of the "The girl should have taken precautions and should pay for cleaning" did you miss?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber Steve LV said:


> You're right, it does come every month, unless you are prego or meno, so she should of been totally prepared. Instead she got charged for about 25 packs of pads. I'm sure she is never going to let it happen again, now she's known at Uber as a spiller. Imagine how that dispute came thru, "I didn't make a mess in his car", Uber: Please see attached photo. Rider: uhhhhhhhhhh.
> Even more Funny that REDant is trying to protect her.


It's not automatically the same day all the time. Stress, sleep, and a host of other things effect when it comes.


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

Ill rather have blood than vomit in my car from a PAX. Leather FTW.


----------



## Pixelicious (Feb 28, 2018)

Still fighting Uber for a cleaning fee after female pax left a wet patch on the seat, all because I took another trip after. I had pax sit in the front (wet patch was on back seat) while I got a trip back into the city so I could go to the only 24 hr place I know with a shampooer. THEN they state that I had to give a professional cleaning receipt within 2 days. Mind you, this is after I had been protesting for a couple of days. Why shouldn't I get paid for my time and inconvenience? Basically they're saying it's ok for Pax to mess up someones car coz unless it's a massive mess that requires professional cleaning, they do shit all.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

RedANT said:


> What a bunch of misogynistic &%[email protected]!*s. Guys could learn a lot if that shit happened to them every month. Idiots.


Wipe your ass. Easy fix.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

RedANT said:


> What part of the "The girl should have taken precautions and should pay for cleaning" did you miss? .


I think it's obvious with your tone, that you should take precautions if you decide to take an Uber this week. Hate to see you get hit with a cleaning fee.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Was she hot? You mean nobody here's a member of the Red Wings Club?


Season tickets


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

RedANT said:


> that's the problem with guys, you equate &%[email protected]!*ing menstruation with getting off sexually. No, it's NOT the same. The girl should have taken precautions and should pay for cleaning, but there are no excuses for some of the comments made here.


 Feel free to rate every poster a 1 star poster.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Feel free to rate every poster a 1 star poster.


No star ratings here, just an ignore button.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Were they able to get it out?


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Uber Guber. I DO carry tampons and sanitary napkins in my car for "situations". Along with a whole host of other products. The feminine hygeine products stay in the trunk. No situations to date.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> Uber Guber. I DO carry tampons and sanitary napkins in my car for "situations". Along with a whole host of other products. The feminine hygeine products stay in the trunk. No situations to date.


Offer to help change it too lol



StuDBmX said:


> Ill rather have blood than vomit in my car from a PAX. Leather FTW.


Yeha, blood doesn't spray all over nooks and crannies like vomit does.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> menstruation is a part of human reality. it ain't new.


It ain't new but I sure don't want it all over my back seat.



Saltyoldman said:


> Looks like she needed a pad and a pon


Or as we ladies like to call it, the "double stuff" named after the always delicious Oreo cookie!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Or as we ladies like to call it, the "double stuff" named after the always delicious Oreo cookie!


That's it, no more Oreo cookies for me!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RedANT said:


> that's the problem with guys, you equate &%[email protected]!*ing menstruation with getting off sexually. No, it's NOT the same. The girl should have taken precautions and should pay for cleaning, but there are no excuses for some of the comments made here.


She may not have even known he was coming, or even that it happened until she got into her house


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> It ain't new but I sure don't want it all over my back seat.
> 
> Or as we ladies like to call it, the "double stuff" named after the always delicious Oreo cookie!


Speaking of blood, your boy Brian Ortega is fighting Saturday night.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber Steve LV said:


> You're right, it does come every month, unless you are prego or meno, so she should of been totally prepared. Instead she got charged for about 25 packs of pads. I'm sure she is never going to let it happen again, now she's known at Uber as a spiller. Imagine how that dispute came thru, "I didn't make a mess in his car", Uber: Please see attached photo. Rider: uhhhhhhhhhh.
> Even more Funny that REDant is trying to protect her.


Do you really expect women to use tampons or pads every single day, just in case? Really?


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Offer to help change it too lol
> 
> Gonna go with NO on that.
> 
> Yeha, blood doesn't spray all over nooks and crannies like vomit does.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an accident.It's nature


I hope it was an accident. Doesn't really matter, though. Pax soiled his car and has to pay for it. Accident or not.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Do you really expect women to use tampons or pads every single day, just in case? Really?


Hey, why not?..... Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> It ain't new but I sure don't want it all over my back seat.
> 
> Or as we ladies like to call it, the "double stuff" named after the always delicious Oreo cookie!


Dammit JC!!! Now I want Oreos


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Odds are that she didn’t realize until it was too late and is probably more embarrassed than you are disgusted. I doubt she’ll dispute the cleaning fee, purely because of the embarrassment of it all. 

As many have said, yeah she should have been prepared, but most of us have wives, girlfriends, sisters, mothers, etc and know that sometimes they either miss track the days, and some months it’s earlier than others, flow rates can change from month to month as I understand it too, etc.

Stuff happens, and it’s very unfortunate that it happened in your car (I admit I am thankful for my leather seats when I see something like this). Ultimately that’s what the cleaning fee is for though. I can pretty much assure you that she is probably more embarrassed about it than you think.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> As many have said, yeah she should have been prepared, but most of us have wives, girlfriends, sisters, mothers, etc and know that sometimes they either miss track the days, and some months it's earlier than others, flow rates can change from month to month as I understand it too, etc. Stuff happens, and it's very unfortunate that it happened in your car.


Reminds me of an old saying: _*"Put a cork in it!"*_


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Was she wearing a skirt with no underwear or something? I've seen girls rag their pants and all but it doesn't look like that.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

female Canine


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I hope it was an accident. Doesn't really matter, though. Pax soiled his car and has to pay for it. Accident or not.


It does raises an interesting case of what to do during uncontrollable nature calls. Suppose you ate something, get into your uber... and then suddenly what initially felt like minor cramps now turned into a feeling of agony.... pale and covered with cold sweat your stomach feels like it will explode. You know you are about to ... blow a gasket... as much as you trying to hold it in, you realize you are fighting a lost battle. To make it worse, it's a hot humid day, your wardrobe consists of revealing miniskirt, or short shorts. There is no appropriate place to go in sight. What can you do in a situation like that... practically nothing.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...g-a-median-profit-of-3-37-per-hour-study-says.

Lol..working for a scam company,like UBER, you got what you deserved..lol...your judgement obviously stinks....like period blood.lol


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Nearly 100 replies and not one person has mentioned the typo. Okay fine, I will.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> It ain't new but I sure don't want it all over my back seat.
> 
> Or as we ladies like to call it, the "double stuff" named after the always delicious Oreo cookie!


Wow Jules I have a new found respect (or disappointment, can't figure out which) for you. This is such a sticky subject. My fingers are starting to cramp up just typing about it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> It ain't new but I sure don't want it all over my back seat.
> 
> Or as we ladies like to call it, the "double stuff" named after the always delicious Oreo cookie!


Yeah Oreos will never taste the same again.


----------



## ArtieFin (Mar 3, 2018)

Ewww! Disgusting


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> It does raises an interesting case of what to do during uncontrollable nature calls. Suppose you ate something, get into your uber... and then suddenly what initially felt like minor cramps now turned into a feeling of agony.... pale and covered with cold sweat your stomach feels like it will explode. You know you are about to ... blow a gasket... as much as you trying to hold it in, you realize you are fighting a lost battle. To make it worse, it's a *hot humid day, your wardrobe consists of revealing miniskirt, or short shorts. There is no appropriate place to go in sight. What can you do in a situation like that..*. practically nothing.


@na|


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

How do you know it's not sriracha sauce?


----------



## Uberonsomeshit (Jan 1, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Maybe they didn't know it had come on it. Sorry you had to deal with that just make sure you always use gloves when dealing with bodily fluids.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Uberonsomeshit said:


> Maybe they didn't know it had come on it. Sorry you had to deal with that just make sure you always use gloves when dealing with bodily fluids.


There was come on it too? Oh lord... Sounds like there was wild sex back there.


----------



## Uberonsomeshit (Jan 1, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> There was come on it too? Oh lord... Sounds like there was wild sex back there.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Ya' know, some guys pay extra for this "treat." Just ask Rakos and 'Noe!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> That is literally a biohazard. We take bloodborne pathogen training at work. We're not supposed to touch or do anything with an item stained like that.


Seat must be removed and placed in RED BIOHAZARD MARKED BAG.

MUST BE HAULED OFF TO ENVIRONMENTAL AGENCY FOR PLASMA TORCH BURNING AND DEEP WELL INJECTION OF TH.E ASHES.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Seat must be removed and placed in RED BIOHAZARD MARKED BAG.
> 
> MUST BE HAULED OFF TO ENVIRONMENTAL AGENCY FOR PLASMA TORCH BURNING AND DEEP WELL INJECTION OF TH.E ASHES.


Nah, your local fast food dumpster will do!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm going to start carrying tampons in the glove box.


Depending on the girl, I'd get a few types and also napkins. Not all women like having something crammed up there.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Depending on the girl, I'd get a few types and also napkins. Not all women like having something crammed up there.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm going to Costco tomorrow.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lmao. Hey you could have them all taped up around the inside of your car with various prices on them. Do a tampon/napkin showcase in your car.


----------



## Doccy (Jan 13, 2017)

Put on some gloves and clean it out... pocket the 150... 

What’s the problem here


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Lmao. Hey you could have them all taped up around the inside of your car with various prices on them. Do a tampon/napkin showcase in your car.


Good idea. What is a reasonable profit margin or should I just price them at a buck a piece?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good idea. What is a reasonable profit margin or should I just price them at a buck a piece?


Lmao. I was trolling. Just keep them in your glove box and if a female says something. Let them know.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

What's the best way to let them know that they are available if they are too embarrassed to ask?



Bpr2 said:


> Lmao. I was trolling. Just keep them in your glove box and if a female says something. Let them know.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> How much was the payout?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Never trust anything that bleeds for a week but doesn't die


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Someone on their period did this to my seats called uber got cleaning fee i. Freakin disgusted and I'm worried about pax saying it's fake it's getting cleaned right now but I'm so annoyed right now... filled with disgust


Just like a man!

You should be thankful you don't have to deal with shit!

poor thing. her dress was probably ruined.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Are you kidding me...$150 I doubt that will come clean... Wow, new seat pay needed here!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Yes, you can do it cheaper if you watch youtube.


Ahh.. D.i.y. 's on yt. 
The whole reason our country is getting stupider. You can say anything in a serious maner as if your an expert...and millions of people will watch it and belive you.

Thats how the whole flat earth movement started. ..just wait.....
200 years.. Flat earth will be taught in school as fact. Just like evolution. :/


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> menstruation is a part of human reality. it ain't new.


Ok in that case I would be ok with it



SuzeCB said:


> Do you really expect women to use tampons or pads every single day, just in case? Really?


What if they were homemade? Like the way momma used to make? Lol



Bpr2 said:


> Depending on the girl, I'd get a few types and also napkins. Not all women like having something crammed up there.


After watching those commercials I thought it was supposed to be blue color not red color


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

You can also just put up a sign asking women to sit on your car's menstruation seat cover

She may be reluctant to admit it's that time of the month. might take a little talking. if she really isn't on her period, your rating may suffer. if she is, it will suffer no matter what you say of do.



Kodyhead said:


> Ok in that case I would be ok with it
> 
> What if they were homemade? Like the way momma used to make? Lol
> 
> After watching those commercials I thought it was supposed to be blue color not red color


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> You can also just put up a sign asking women to sit on your car's menstruation seat cover
> 
> She may be reluctant to admit it's that time of the month. might take a little talking. if she really isn't on her period, your rating may suffer. if she is, it will suffer no matter what you say of do.


I think it's more expensive but it will be cheaper in the long run to make all the seats out of copper. If cheese won't stick to a hot copper plate, neither will menstruation


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Hot copper seat / blood smell
Hot copper seat / ass smell
Hot copper seat / crotch smell +/×
*A TRULY HOT STINKY MESS*




Kodyhead said:


> I think it's more expensive but it will be cheaper in the long run to make all the seats out of copper. If cheese won't stick to a hot copper plate, neither will menstruation


----------

